# My first chucky



## BilboBaggins (Jan 24, 2022)

I made this beef chucky over the weekend. I started with it in a water bath at 131 for 46 hours (Thanks to Bear). Then I put it in an ice bath for about an hour. Then into the smoker to an IT of 130 to get some smoky flavor and bark. It was tender, juicy, and delicious. It wasn't as tender as I would have thought after 46 hours in the SV, but it was still good. I'd do it, again.

I always forget to get pictures of the entire process. Next time, I'll try to get some start to finish pictures.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 24, 2022)

Looks good from where I sit! Nice job!

Ryan


----------



## masssmoke (Jan 24, 2022)

great color on that beef.  Never tried SV but it seems very interesting


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 24, 2022)

Beautiful! Looks awesome to me!


----------



## JCAP (Jan 24, 2022)

The SV chuckie method is amazing. Nice job!


----------



## sandyut (Jan 25, 2022)

Looks great!  I really need to try one of these.


----------



## BilboBaggins (Jan 25, 2022)

Thanks for the likes and comments, everyone.


----------

